# [SOLVED] Should I or should I not?



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello everybody. Thanks for your time to even read this. 

I have a decent system (see My Computer if possible). I do not know anything about overclocking and I need help. I have went into bios and readjusted some things, but did not see any differences. But now with a new PC i need to know should I.

First of all why overclock. Second, what are the benefits and downfalls. Thirdly should I do it with this system. And lastly will I need to buy anything extra.

Thank you all for reading this, and thanks in advance.


----------



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Should I or should I not?*

sorry about this one my mistake. the browser is acting up and is annoying. Please do not reply here. Instead here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/solved-should-i-or-should-i-not-325174.html


----------

